
Should Google’s Ad Market Be Regulated Like the Stock Market? - MindGods
https://www.wired.com/story/google-ad-market-regulated-like-stock-market/
======
ocdtrekkie
Yes. As the article mentions, Google has hilariously set in products on all
sides of the market, and then slowly forced everyone to switch to using them.

When you sell ad space, you have to use a Google program to broker that deal
for you. When you buy ad space, you have to use a Google program to broker
that deal for you. And the market these deals are brokered on is also
Google's.

In an ideal world, the brokers buying and selling ad space should be trying to
get the best deal for their customers. But when Google runs all sides of the
table, it's optimizing for it's own profit.

------
rmrfstar
The full article [1]. The coolest part about the original is its detailed
description of the ad market structure.

And, yes, the world would be a better place if markets with a network monopoly
were subject to compulsory routing rules (like reg NMS) and anti-fraud rules
(like 10b-5).

Compulsory routing should kick in after a reasonable run of first-mover
monopoly profits, balancing the need to incentivize investment against the
need to limit rent seeking.

[1]
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3500919](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3500919)

------
earthboundkid
Google seems a little harder to break up than Amazon/AWS, but you could
probably do it with a little work:

\- GCP is one thing

\- The various consumer facing loss leader content services can stick
together: YouTube, Gmail, Maps…

\- Google ad market, YouTube recs, and Google search should be spun off and
regulated as neutral platforms

------
TYPE_FASTER
Third-party cookies are going away across the major browsers. Hulu, Roku, and
Xfinity all launched self-serve advertising products recently. Targeted video
advertising is going to be interesting in the next few years.

------
valuearb
No.

------
LatteLazy
Paywall bypass:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200831131910/https://www.wired...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200831131910/https://www.wired.com/story/google-
ad-market-regulated-like-stock-market/)

------
02020202
Google Ads is the biggest financial scam in the human history to this day.
Misandry Today made a video on it last year, i think. Worth a watch.

~~~
arthurcolle
Link for curious people: [https://misandrytoday.com/is-googles-empire-built-
on-fraud/](https://misandrytoday.com/is-googles-empire-built-on-fraud/)

